# favorite / least favorite brand of tools



## cheesefood (Jan 4, 2008)

Which brands that you've used do you truly like or dislike? I know there are a lot of Ryobi haters out there and Black & Decker haters. I'm interested in seeing how many casual vs hard-core handymen have a strong opinion on brands.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not one to hate Ryobi or B&D, but they're really designed for the do-it-yourselfer, not for the daily abuse a professional would put it through. As for my favorite, it depends on the type of tool. Overall, I'd have to say Bosch, but if the same tool made by Milwaukee or Makita is cheaper I'd probably go for the savings. Some brands you couldn't pay me to take would include Pro-Tech, Campbell Hausfeld (air tools) and Wen.


----------



## wightie13 (Jan 4, 2008)

ToolGuy said:


> I'm not one to hate Ryobi or B&D, but they're really designed for the do-it-yourselfer, not for the daily abuse a professional would put it through.



I agree, it really depends on the use. When I worked in daily in construction it better be the name brand so it lasts. Now that all I do is work around the house (and have 2 kids so not much $$ to spend on tools) using the lower end tools work fine if you are willing to live with the minor issues.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 13, 2008)

cheesefood said:


> Which brands that you've used do you truly like or dislike? I know there are a lot of Ryobi haters out there and Black & Decker haters. I'm interested in seeing how many casual vs hard-core handymen have a strong opinion on brands.


Most hated would be King Canada and skill
Most liked King Industrial, Makita Porter-cable.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 14, 2008)

For woodworking, I recently bought a mortising drill press and a tennoning jig (for my table saw) made by Steel City - a made in China brand. I'm generally opposed to anything made in China, purely for quality reasons, but I gotta say I'm impressed with these two.


----------



## asbestos (Jan 18, 2008)

Anything that is made by harbor freight is an abomination


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 18, 2008)

asbestos said:


> Anything that is made by harbor freight is an abomination



Correction: Anything _imported _by harbor freight is an abonimation.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 19, 2008)

ToolGuy said:


> Correction: Anything _imported _by harbor freight is an abonimation.



Addition/change to that... _"Anything imported by Harbor Freight may be an abonimation but have a specific useful one-time or limited use."_

No one will ever convince me that my set of six brass drifts from Harbor Freight I bought on sale for $6.99 was a bad deal. I couldn't have rebuilt my transmission without them!

The key is- Be VERY careful what you buy from them!


----------



## travelover (Jan 19, 2008)

I found an interesting thread on Weldingweb called "tools from Harbor Freight that don't suck".

http://www.weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t=3165

I think we'd all agree that their tools are not high quality, but what about when you just need something light duty for a short time? For instance I bought a diamond blade wet saw to do a bath renovation for about $50 - less than I could rent it for. It worked out just great for me. I also bought a 4 1/2 inch grinder for $15. Heck, if it worked for one hour I'd be happy, and so far it seems just fine.

This might be an interesting subject to explore since the welders site concentrated on metal working tools.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 19, 2008)

With the flooding of tool Manufactures I think home work is vital to good purchases and know matter where you buy they all have good and bad..


----------



## rjarrett001 (Jan 20, 2008)

All my work is DIY around the house and woodworking projects, and I am very happy with my Ryobi tools. I use the One+ 18v cordless system and have several other Ryobi tools that I am very happy with. I don't have the disposable income to get the high end items and, as Toolguy said, for my use Ryobi is great.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 21, 2008)

rjarrett001 said:


> All my work is DIY around the house and woodworking projects, and I am very happy with my Ryobi tools. I use the One+ 18v cordless system and have several other Ryobi tools that I am very happy with. I don't have the disposable income to get the high end items and, as Toolguy said, for my use Ryobi is great.



Actually there are a few guys in the professions who use Ryobi tools. The guy who taught me stairbuilding swore by his 18V Ryobi drill for driving 3" screws in hardwoods. Well... till he tried my DeWalt impact driver . But Ryobi and similar brands are pretty good tools.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 21, 2008)

"*...Well... till he tried my DeWalt impact driver...*

Now my DeWalt is one of MY favorite tools....


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 21, 2008)

Actually, I'd like to get some of the Milwaukee V28 tools, or the Bosch 36 volts, but I have to finish a couple more jobs first. But those are way more than most DIY homeowners need.


----------



## Kerrylib (Jan 21, 2008)

I have to say I have been quite happy with any Dewalt tools I've used.  Also Milwaukee tools.  I'm sure any of the "Brand" names are going to give any DIYer a lifetime of use.  I haven't got personal experience with them, but everything I have read indicates the Ryobi tools make excelent DIYer tools based on price/performance.  Also it sound like the company stands behind them pretty well.

I have an old Dewalt drill/circ saw combo set that needs new batteries, but they keep chugging away.  At work we have about a dozen Dewalt drills for around the shop, Dewalt chop saw that sees more time at ppl's homes for remodeling work than actual compay work.

I own a Ridgid table saw.  Was their basic model when I bought it, stamped steel side tables rather than the cast iron.  Has been a very solid saw.  Quiet, little vibration, accurate.  I added their mobile caster set.  Very quick and easy to roll around the garage/shop.

Look for SOLID worktops on stationary tools.  Any tool fence should be extremely ridgid to make sure you don't get deflection when using the tool.  Not only does that lead to poor performance, it can be very dangerous.

It all comes back to the saying "You get what you pay for."


----------



## Hack (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the tool brand that you buy depends on what you intend to do with that particular tool, how you need it to perform, and how much money you have to spend.

For example, I use my tablesaw all the time, and I expect it to perform extremely well.  I bought a 3HP Delta Unisaw (left tilt) with Biesemeyer fence.

On the other hand, I don't have much use for a circular polisher except for the occasional buffing of the gelcoat on my boat, or buffing the interior surface of my clawfoot tub, so I purchased the Chicago Electric dual speed from Harbor Freight for $30.  It may only last 100 hours, but that will take me about 10 years...


----------



## sequimrehab (Jan 20, 2009)

I recieved the ridgid 24v combo 2 mo. ago and i'm happy.
The drill does seem a little heavy, my wife got it for my birthday.
So even if they end up being crap i'm stuck with them.


----------



## MoreTime (Feb 1, 2009)

I looked at some websites that done some individual testing without any interest in any particular tool and Bosch was found to be the best, with Dewalt running a close second and followed by Mikwaukee this was all in the 18volt series now we have 24 and 36V LiIon batteries the best purchase may be the homework.  I personally own Dewalt and have had really good service out of it.   good luck


----------



## Johnboy555 (Mar 19, 2009)

Youse Guys kinda got off the original thread...but I ws just at Harbour Freight this weekend and there's always something I need there. A digital caliper for $10 bucks and other kinds of cr*p but ...their power tools are not up to hard work.  
Anyway.. I've been a professional Handyman for 35 years now and I've tried all kinds of tools.  I'm a one man operation and a firm believer in "If gas or electricity can do it .. Let it!"  In the 35 years I've had Dewalt, Bosch, Mikita, Black & Decker, Ridgid, Milwaukee, Porter Cable and Ryobi *and prob. a few others.  To tell you the truth I've had very good luck with the Ryobi cordless 18V line. I can hear somebody sighing out there, but really..for the "cost V.  dependability" you can't beat them.  To buy the same tool with the DeWalt name on it I'd spend twice the money. I've had a number of DeWalt cordless drills and within a year (on 2 of them) I've had to replace the trigger switch (at $35-$45 each). I must have 10 of theRyobi "One" tools, drills, impact driver, recip.saw, sprial saw,hammer drill, fan (for when I'm up in an attic) angle drill, and about 4 flashlights (they throw that in the combo sets!)lol  and the lith-ion batteries are great.   I use my tools every day and the only one I was disapointed in was the sprial saw (the bearing screams, but I do cut a lot of drywall with it).
I got one of their "foldup table saws and I don't do much "construction" work I've been ver happy with it. It's accurate, light weight, handles a datto blade and at $249 a pretty good buy.  

I don't know what I'd get if I were setting up a "shop" but for cordless or to get the job done, I"m very happy with the Ryobi tools I have.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 19, 2009)

The only Ryobi I have owned is there portable table saw and I love it. It folds up nice, has feet levelers and even a dust collector hook up and a bag. It is still light enough not to get a Hernia but has wheels to. I find it has lots of power for what I use it for.


----------



## racsan (Mar 21, 2009)

i really like my dewalt drill. i just got a porter-cable recip saw from menards that is very nice, almost as good as a milwaukee. for mechanics tools i have mostly craftsman. a few snap-on's here and there and a few things from mac. back in the day black&decker was worth having, now there about as reliable as harbor freight stuff.


----------



## fuster (Mar 30, 2009)

Depends on what type of tool.  Harbor Freight is mostly made in China.  I don't buy stuff made in China.  OK, maybe occasionally, because I have no choice. But given a choice:

Like a lot (all are not made in China, all are ones I own):  Saws: Skill Mag 77 (made in USA) and their older saws that are made in USA; Bosch.  Roto Hammer:  Bosch.  Drills: Bosch; Makita , USA made Skill commercial grade.  Routers: Porter Cable.  Vacuum: Bosch; Fein. Nail/staple guns: Hitachi (best framing nailer); Porter Cable.  Air tools: Ingersol Rand.   Drill presses: some Craftsman (the big ones).  Grinders and sanders:  Milwaulkee; Makita; Porter Cable; some Craftsman.  Compressors:  Ingersol Rand; Quincy.  Delta is going to start manufacturing one of its table saws again  in the US.  But it is very spendy.  At least they are making one of their saws here.  

Do NOT like:  Black and Decker; Ryobi; any other product made in China or not made in USA, Japan or Europe.   Do not buy stuff made in China, at least try to give the manufacturing jobs to Americans or some of our real allies like Japan or Europe. We need to start demanding that stores offer stuff made in USA.  I tell sellers I expect to see something made in USA or I will shop somewhere else.   So you know one store I NEVER shop in is Walmart.


----------



## dthornton (Oct 23, 2012)

I just read all of these posts, because I'm looking for some tool recommendations, and wanted to add my two cents worth. In 1980, I bought a B&D drill, circular saw, jigsaw, and table saw. The jigsaw just recently quit. No warning, I was cutting a board and it just stopped. Not too bad, though for a 30+ year old tool. The rest still work great. Over the years, I've gone through maybe 6 or 8 blades on the circular saw and 3 or 4 on the table saw. They USED TO build good tools. By contrast, my wife bought me a cordless B&D 18 volt drill two Christmases ago. It worked well, BUT it quit on me after 9 months of use. I called the local "B&D authorized repair center" in Omaha. The guy there told me that B&D was such crap that they NEVER repaired any. Since mine was still under warranty, he threw mine in the trash and ordered a replacement from B&D. So far, it's still working well, but if it craps out, I will NOT buy another B&D replacement. Craftsman used to be good, American made tools as well, but anymore most, if not all are made in China. Can anyone tell me which power tools are made in America?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.americansworking.com/tools.html


----------



## dthornton (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, Neal. That's cool!


----------



## Reipoh2ohg (Aug 26, 2014)

I really do dig Oxtools, sturdy and tough. Just like everything that I have bought from them so far. I think that Black & Decker is decent, but I think that most people would agree that it is overrated and definitely not necessarily made to last. Which is frustrating because they do have premium pricing for some items.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 26, 2014)

It's all made in China, i'll go for the walmart $68 special
http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/18v-impact-driver-kit/6000100070700


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

Jungle said:


> It's all made in China, i'll go for the walmart $68 special
> http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/18v-impact-driver-kit/6000100070700



I bought a Ryobi Impact at the HD a couple years back, open box for 20 bucks, normally 79. It has served me well and still works great to this day. I also bought a Porter cable a month or so ago for the work truck since it already had the PC kit, got that one for 39 bucks new. Granted those both im sure are made in china but I would rather a name brand chinese tool over a walmart brand.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 26, 2014)

Milwaukee 18v drill/driver and Makita recip saw both get thumbs up from me.


----------



## nunyabiz1 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think if I were to be using them EVERY single day as my work tools, 8+ hours a day 5+ days a week then I would buy a Full Set from Ridgid because of their lifetime warranty and* lifetime battery exchange*.

Since I am just a DIY use them when I need them which is usually a few times per month I bought the Ryobi set and have been totally happy with them.
They work great, plenty of power, battery life is good if you get the extra capacity batteries.
I have:
1 regular variable drill
1 Impact Driver drill
1 SDS Rotary Hammer Drill
18ga Brad Nailer
Jobsplus Multi-tool
5 1/2" Circular Saw
4 1/2" Angle Grinder
Reciprocating Saw
Power Caulking gun
Speed Saw Rotary Cutter
Power Paint Sprayer
Fan
Light
4 of the 4.0AH extra capacity batteries
4 of the regular capacity batteries
2 Chargers

Never had a single problem with any of it, all works great.
The biggest battery hog however is the angle grinder I will say that if you get one of these then you MUST have the large 4.0AH batteries 2 of them in order to really use it.
On everything else the batteries last a long time.


----------



## gottodo1 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have virtually the entire line of battery operated porter cable tools that came with the NiMH batteries (18V) and I love them. I treat them like crap and they keep on running. The batteries are not AMAZING as they're actually pretty poorly designed internally but they have lasted fairly well and have been fairly rugged. My last one fared better as I started caring for the battery better.


----------



## frodo (Nov 26, 2014)

I use tools every day,  so for me. in my opinion
 corded tools. instead of batteries.  this includes my 3/8 drill
I do own a  "couple"  of dewalt 18 volt impact/driver drills
saw zall

but for every day use,  more power,no hassle,  plug it in, pull a cord


----------



## dthornton (Nov 27, 2014)

ToolGuy said:


> Actually, I'd like to get some of the Milwaukee V28 tools, or the Bosch 36 volts, but I have to finish a couple more jobs first. But those are way more than most DIY homeowners need.



I have never been a "professional", and have always fallen into the "DIY" category. I will say, however, that as a DIY-er, if you buy top quality, you'll either never have to replace, or will only replace maybe once in your life. B&D *used to be* good quality. I bought a B&D circular saw and jigsaw back in 1980. I still have the circular saw (7 1/4") and it still works great. The jigsaw bit the dust a couple of years ago, and I got a new Bosch (love it. Made in Germany, not China). I also have a years - old 10" B&D table saw. It's still going strong, although I wish I had a 12". NEW B&D is crap. I got a B&D 18V cordless drill, and it bit the dust before a year was out. The repair place wouldn't even fix it - they tossed it in the trash and ordered me a new one from B&D  (which I don't use - gave to my wife since she doesn't need one often). I bought a new DeWalt drill and sawzall, and absolutely love them. They are good and solid, and I don't think I'll ever have to buy new ones. Got a B&D 1/3 sheet sander, and after less than a year it wouldn't hold the paper anymore. Having said all that, I *do* buy some tools from Harbor Freight. The air tools seem to do fine *if you use lots of oil!* For the price, they may be the best bet for the occasional DIYer. As for hand (mechanic) tools, I like Snap-On or Mac. Their drawback (aside from price) is they are hard to find (and hard to exchange, if you break one). All the rest are made in China (yes, even Craftsman), and so I just don't think the quality is there. Well, that's MY opinion, which is worth exactly what you paid for it!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Nov 27, 2014)

My tools range from Milwaukee to Porter Cable, Skil, Bosch, Makita and Dewalt.  No Harbor Freight tools except crummy clamps which were so cheap I could not resist.  If they break, I will just toss them.  Ryobi and B&D are not durable ... plus you get laughed off the job site if your show up with them!

My Makita 18v impact and drill are bullet proof.  Use them every day.  Strong, drives 3" screws forever, fast recharge, durable.  However, if I need serious torque, I go to my Milwaukee and Porter Cable corded varieties ... Saws?  Skill worm drive and Porter Cable.  I did pickup up a used corded Hitachi sawzall for $35 and it has been a non-stop workhorse.


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a set of porter cable 18 volt tools that I have beat the crap out of for about four years now and are still kicking ***. They are slightly heavy but they work pretty good. 

I have some dewalt stuff but it doesn't seem to last through the abuse I give it.

My longest lasting corded tools are makita. I have had the same angle grinder for 18 years now and it has outlasted a few dewalts, hitachi and porter cable grinders.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 28, 2014)

That's like asking which is better Ford or Chevy.
Any of my Porta Cable, or Milwaukee Cable  tools still work after being dragged under houses, dropped from ladders, used by people that where trying to get out of work by abusing the tool.
My Dewalt's all failed from bad switches, burned out brushes.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Nov 29, 2014)

Just replaced the power cord (today) on my worm drive Skillsaw.  Switch is fine and motor runs great. Still has all the torque I need for bigger lumber but the magnesium models are just as strong and much lighter.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 29, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> Just replaced the power cord (today) on my worm drive Skillsaw.  Switch is fine and motor runs great. Still has all the torque I need for bigger lumber but the magnesium models are just as strong and much lighter.



 When I used to frame homes for a living was back when, these saws were unmatchable for gang cutting studs and rafters to size. One of the best investments when you need to do a lot of demo work also.  We used these to cut roofs off and build a second story on a ranch house many times. 
These are a must for folks who do production work..they just dont stop!! :beer:


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 1, 2014)

So i found myself in the tool aisle at the local big box, looking at the angle grinders.
The price cards give info for amperage and for RPM. Which is more important (for an angle grinder)?


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2014)

The one with a metal head and hopefully metal gears. My dewalts have all crapped out on me. 

Funny my 12 dollar harbor freight has kicked it way longer than dewalt and mine get wet and muddy all the time.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 2, 2014)

I haven&#8217;t bought a harbor freight angle grinder yet but my name brand bit the dust and I need something. I&#8217;m going by the $19 jab saw I bought at harbor freight that has lasted me two years of really abusing it and over last weekend I needed to take out an old mail box 2&#8221; water pipe pole. It zipped that off below ground level with ease. I&#8217;m still using the $10 pack of blades. If the angle grinder is similar quality I would be quite happy. 

I think they are all close in RPM for a given size wheel. Amps is a good judge of torque. I have no desire for a battery powered grinder.


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2014)

My battery grinders are horrible. Good for quick cuts but nothing that take any time. They just overheat the battery.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, I've already ruled out a battery unit. I would have thought that the amps were the more important factor, but the guy at the store (apron guy) was making a case for RPM.
The Dewalt and Makita units were close in specs and price, but I may have to go looking for a Harbor Freight, just because....


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2014)

Like I said before my makita is my longest lasting unit so far. I haven't used that one for my muddy work but it has given me years of use doing tile and metal work.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 2, 2014)

When I do a job the requires a tool that I don't own and may never need again, I buy cheap or used. and sometimes that tool will become an everyday tool and when it gives up I have a better idea of what can be done and whether or not to go for quality. We just replaced a sawsall with one with a bigger motor and longer stroke, works great but the added weight when cutting over your head should have been a consideration.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 2, 2014)

Good point. I often buy a cheap version of a tool until I know how - and how much - I'm gonna use it. if the tool is a good fit, then I start shopping for a quality replacement.


----------



## zannej (Dec 3, 2014)

I made the mistake of getting drill bits at harbor freight. I thought that I was just a failure because I couldn't drill through 1/8" luan-- the drill bit actually bent... So then I went to a 20 year old toolkit and pulled out a drillbit and it went through like a hot knife through butter.

Most of the stuff I bought from HB has an oily smell to it and the stuff usually breaks rather quickly. If it doesn't break, it rusts.

Chris, I'll have to keep my eyes open for makita. My airconditioning guy had a Makita tool and he said it was very reliable.


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2014)

All if the box wrenches and crescents in my crew trucks are HF brand and have had no issues with them in six years of hard abuse.


----------



## zannej (Dec 9, 2014)

I just saw what I want for Christmas.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PK4XY90/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I do have the Martix and the circular saw attachment already-- and the extra life battery, but my friend borrows it all the time. I could let him borrow the one with the lower life battery and get the extra attachments. Then I could get the hedge trimmer attachments. I think getting this one would be cheaper than buying all of those attachments separately. Plus I know my friend would love to get to keep one around his house and I wouldn't have to drive in to town to retrieve it when I need it. LOL.

Thus far the part swapping feature is very cool and convenient, but I do need the impact attachment for some things.

I do wish it had a light attachment to shine on the screws so I can see them in cubbies.

Don't mind my rambling. Can't sleep because I'm sick. LOL.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 10, 2014)

Problem with those kits is when one thing goes, a lot of the other parts are useless. I tried that with Craftsman drills. But a year later, i couldn't find a battery to fit it, and the drill was almost the same price as the battery alone.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 10, 2014)

We should have started a poll with this forum. vote for your favorite brands


----------



## zannej (Dec 10, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Problem with those kits is when one thing goes, a lot of the other parts are useless. I tried that with Craftsman drills. But a year later, i couldn't find a battery to fit it, and the drill was almost the same price as the battery alone.



Good point. I actually have an extra battery just in case. It came with one that I got earlier. But I inherited my father's inclination to collect more tools. He would even buy duplicates of ones he already had just in case we needed an extra (and also because he couldn't find things).


----------



## edh (Jan 18, 2015)

My wife is out of the kitchen for a bit so I can mention the word tools, but just in writing, not out loud.
 I have just about 3 of every tool made for woodworking. I cannot afford Festools. I do have some old B and D tools which still work very well. Favorite router is an old Makita Redline. I also have a couple of Craftsman Routers that I only use with my dovetail machine. I also have a Bosch router that's nice to work with. I have a monster 3hp Freud router as well. 
 I used to work part time with my cousin framing homes here in Calgary so I have an old Emglo 2hp compressor to tote around along with me on odd jobs. I have looked after it so it looks like new. It's almost 25 yrs old.   

 My pride and joy is my 10 inch tablesaw. It's a 3hp Rockwell Unisaw. Turn it on without a blade in it and all you hear is a low hum. With a blade in it, you hear the whistle made by the blades teeth. Totally accurate cuts. It has a Biesemeyer fence and I like my Incra Miter guide. I have an Elu miter saw and a Makita 10 inch slider.

 I am of the opinion that a lot of the more recent power tools are built to be used for a month or two and then thrown away. I have a lot of battery powered tools but like some others here I have been caught reaching for corded tools more and more.


----------



## zannej (Jan 23, 2015)

When I'm working on something in the workshop and can attach a cord to one of the hanging plugs (My father rigged the place to have plugs available hanging down with extension cords-- I'll have to get pics) I prefer to use the corded tools.

Unfortunately, a lot of the stuff I work on is not in range of an outlet or extension cord so I use the battery powered ones in a pinch. I've been pretty happy with the B&D Matrix thus far.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 23, 2015)

Imo black & decker is for light weight use, good for the wife to use. Craftsman rachets are junk. If you only want to purchase an angle grinder one time consider metabo.


----------



## zannej (Jan 30, 2015)

kok328 said:


> Imo black & decker is for light weight use, good for the wife to use. Craftsman rachets are junk. If you only want to purchase an angle grinder one time consider metabo.



Yeah, I'm pretty much a lightweight user. I do have some more powerful tools to use in a pinch, but they are heavier. I have carpal tunnel issues so I prefer lighter tools.


----------



## frodo (Jan 31, 2015)

my doc had me do this for carpal tunnel

get a one half pound weight.  sock with sand  tie a string to the weight.

reach your arms straight out.  tie the string to a stick so that it is above the floor 1/2''

roll the stick with your hands  to bring the weight up, with arms straight out,  roll it up, the roll it down :banana:


----------



## zannej (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm trying to visualize that, but I kept picturing a banana instead of a stick. Gee, I wonder why. 

Dancing banana emoticon is fun.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess that's why most Rastas don't have carpal tunnel


----------



## duallydondon (Feb 17, 2015)

Nailers I like the older Senco SN70,,,Harbor Freight has decent sockets etc but I would not buy any air tools there


----------



## mmb617 (Feb 21, 2015)

30 years ago when I bought tools Porter-Cable was always my first choice. Their stuff was heavy duty and USA made, although a bit pricey. But now they're part of Black and Decker and I'm sure the quality is nowhere near the same.

Lately I've been pretty happy with DeWalt tools, both corded and cordless. I have the 12v drill/driver set with Lithium Ion batteries and love the compact size while still having decent power for a 12v set. For heavier work I have the Craftsman 19.2v Li-Ion drill/driver set and it also has served me well. For even heavier work I break out my old Porter-Cable corded hammer drill, nothing stops that.

Another tool brand that I've been pleasantly surprised by is Worx. I bought their 18" electric chainsaw and it's far exceeded my expectations. I dropped and cut up 4 big walnut trees with this saw with no problem at all. I liked it so much that when we decided to buy a cordless weedeater I got the Worx 20v model, and it has also worked out quite well.

I'll have to agree with those who say you have to be careful what you buy at Harbor Freight. They do sell some real junk, but some of their stuff is a bargain when you look at the price. Something I use very infrequently, I'll chance HF, and sometimes the tool is better than I expected. When I was drilling the anchor holes for my lift I needed a big SDS hammer drill and bought one at HF for something like $70. I'd have spent almost that much to rent one, and it drilled the holes easily.


----------



## thediyhubby (Jun 8, 2015)

For woodworking at home the drill press I prefer is Jet.
http://www.thediyhubby.com/drill-press-reviews/

When it comes to cordless drills Makita and Milwaukee are pretty good.
Not that keen on Ryobi.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 8, 2015)

I am officially boycotting craftsman tools. I've been through several ratchets and on my last warranty return they gave a refurbished ratchet instead of a new one.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 8, 2015)

kok328 said:


> I am officially boycotting craftsman tools. I've been through several ratchets and on my last warranty return they gave a refurbished ratchet instead of a new one.



The last time I took one in they gave me a rebuild kit.


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2015)

I am still holding a little hope for Craftsmen. I don't mind a refurbished ratchet since there is only about 2-3 moving parts in them. I haven't broken one in years, really since I learned what a breaker bar was and not to hammer or put a pipe on the end of a 3/8" ratchet. I have broken a lot of tools but I can't remember ever breaking one while using it properly.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 9, 2015)

Chris said:


> I am still holding a little hope for Craftsmen. I don't mind a refurbished ratchet since there is only about 2-3 moving parts in them. I haven't broken one in years, really since I learned what a breaker bar was and not to hammer or put a pipe on the end of a 3/8" ratchet. I have broken a lot of tools but I can't remember ever breaking one while using it properly.



The gear will ware even if not abused. I quit years ago when the replacement wrenches and socket were the quality of the cheapest stuff on the market.


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe I need to wrench more? I have a few that I have had for 20 years and still work like new. I take mine apart from time to time to clean and oil them.  I do have about five 3/8" Ratchets and couple 1/2" a couple 3/4" and a few 1/4". We use the 3/4" ones at work with breaker bars and in the mud and in six years haven't had to replace one yet. Maybe I just got lucky? I do have a bunch of Proto tools but they seem to be the same quality. I have Snap on but they seem over proud of their tools so its hard to fork out the money for them when my other tools suit me just fine.

What do you use yours for that they are failing? I always thought I was abusive to tools.


----------



## frodo (Jun 9, 2015)

only time i have ever broken a ratchet was when i put a cheater bar on it.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't use them much anymore but I have spent alot of time under the hood of a car or ten. Never broke one the 3/8 gears worn out a few times. The cheaper ones have less teeth on the gear, not good in tight spaces but the gears last longer.


----------



## HighRoller (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Channellock, love their work. B&D tools being the worst.


----------



## elbo (Aug 8, 2015)

I bought my first set of tools (PROTO ) in 1954 when I started as an apprentice mechanic for Eastern Air Lines. I used these tools until I retired in 1989 and never had to replace any, including the 3/8 and 1/4 inch drive ratchets,which I am still using.


----------



## zannej (Aug 9, 2015)

I like this tool


----------



## marc7101 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have to add California Air Tools to my list of favorite brands. My air compressor died a few months ago, so decided to purchase a new one online Bought the CAT 6310 and absolutely love it. Probably the quietest air compressor available. Well done California Air Tools, you have been added to my favorite tools list.


----------



## Greekshooter (Mar 16, 2016)

At 69 yrs old I've gone through my share of tools. I have a lot of air tools by Porter Cable (nailers of different sizes). Also a Porter Cable circular saw. I have the Milwaukee Sawzall, 90 degree angle drill, and grinder. DeWalt drill battery operated. A Skill table saw. Makita compressor and small sander. Ridgid band saw. Craftsman tools and a set of Snap On . Ridgid pipe wrenches. DeWalt corded drills, mitre saw,and jig saw. Skill belt Sander. Craftsman sander. Old Craftsman corded drill (over 40 yrs old).
I also prefer US made. I did get a cordless ryobi cordless drill driver which is not that bad.


----------



## zannej (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't know what the exact name of this tool is, but it's similar to a laser and it removes rust from metal.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfczxBWJuNg[/ame]

A friend from Israel shared the link with me and I thought it looked cool.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2016)

It is a laser.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ_90920Zbg[/ame]


----------



## elbo (Mar 18, 2016)

AW, hell, I can't afford it!!!!


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok, so where does the paint/rust go? no dust? no fumes?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Ok, so where does the paint/rust go? no dust? no fumes?



don't be foolish.
http://www.photonics.com/Company.aspx?CompanyID=18188


----------



## zannej (Mar 18, 2016)

How much is the laser cleaner thingy anyway?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 18, 2016)

zannej said:


> How much is the laser cleaner thingy anyway?




$29.95 at Harbor Freight if you have a coupon.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> $29.95 at Harbor Freight if you have a coupon.



With 30, 30, warrentee.


----------



## elbo (Mar 19, 2016)

huh ? I googled the tool and found that it cost somewhere in the 6 figures.
 30 bucks at harbor freight??? I'm going to check that out


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 19, 2016)

elbo said:


> huh ? I googled the tool and found that it cost somewhere in the 6 figures.
> 30 bucks at harbor freight??? I'm going to check that out



Don't forget, you have to have the coupon....:rofl:


----------



## elbo (Mar 19, 2016)

Yep, bought two. one for right hand parts and another for left hand parts


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 19, 2016)

holding the piece with your eleventh finger??:rofl:


----------



## zannej (Mar 20, 2016)

I just remembered the time I was using coupons at Harbor Freight and the girl looked at one and said the picture didn't match so she wouldn't scan it. I told her the picture was misprinted and if she looked it showed the product number and name on it and all she had to do was scan it. She refused to scan it and threw it in the trash. I guess reading was too hard. LOL.


----------



## elbo (Mar 20, 2016)

yeah, I hang it on with a fish hook (ouch )


----------



## frodo (Mar 28, 2016)

zannej said:


> I just remembered the time I was using coupons at Harbor Freight and the girl looked at one and said the picture didn't match so she wouldn't scan it. I told her the picture was misprinted and if she looked it showed the product number and name on it and all she had to do was scan it. She refused to scan it and threw it in the trash. I guess reading was too hard. LOL.




I bought 200 ft of cedar dog eared fence boards at lows

the sigh said 15% discount.

the cashier did not ring up the discount.

I asked why,  she said she was unaware of the discount

I told her to look at the 10' long banner above her head


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 28, 2016)

...probably couldn't read.


----------



## dthornton (May 29, 2016)

I bought a $13 air chisel at Harbor Freight. It really works great and got all of my ceramic tile off of the concrete slab. Slow, but it did the job. I've found that the air tools (Chicago Pneumatic?) sold by HF generally work great as long as you keep them well-oiled.


----------

